# Call of Duty 2015: "Eines unserer bislang besten Spiele", verspricht Activision



## Gast1669461003 (7. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Call of Duty 2015: "Eines unserer bislang besten Spiele", verspricht Activision* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Call of Duty 2015: "Eines unserer bislang besten Spiele", verspricht Activision


----------



## kickwrath (7. Februar 2015)

Habe mit Advanced Warfare 50€ für 5 Stunden Spielzeit in den Sand gesetzt... Mal sehen wie sie mich dieses Jahr rumbekommen, Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen.


----------



## golani79 (7. Februar 2015)

Die besten Spiele der Serie liegen für mich persönlich in den Anfängen der Serie - da müssen sie sich schon wirklich anstrengen, wenn das was werden soll mit dem "besten Spiel" der Serie.
Habe jetzt schon mehrere Teile ausgelassen und bin nach wie vor skeptisch.


----------



## dynAdZ (7. Februar 2015)

Ich habe jeden Ableger bis auf Ghosts, auch AW hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Mit dem Exo-Movement haben sie sich ja auch einigermaßen was Neues einfallen lassen. Ich wäre dennoch für einen Zwei-Jahres-Rhythmus, einfach weil es langsam ans Geld geht und sich die Neuerungen im Gesamten in Grenzen halten. Auch mit CoD einfach mal aufzuhören und sich auf etwas gänzlich Neues zu konzentrieren wäre in meinen Augen kein Fehler. Dennoch ist CoD relativ kurzweilig und beschert mir über die Weihnachtszeit ausreichend Spaß.


----------



## Chrissi9111 (7. Februar 2015)

Immer diese leeren Versprechen..
Wie kann man Spiele nur so schlecht machen?


----------



## Enisra (7. Februar 2015)

Chrissi9111 schrieb:


> Immer diese leeren Versprechen..
> Wie kann man Spiele nur so schlecht machen?



Ahja
ich liebe ja solche Aussagen von Typen die so tun als hätten die es schon durchgespielt


----------



## belakor602 (7. Februar 2015)

Ich habe noch kein einziges Cod wirklich bessessen aber so ein paar bei Freunden angespielt. Persöhnlich fand ich Black Ops 2 am besten. War ein solides Spiel, hat mich nicht umgehaun aber es war ganz ok. Und da Treyarch das neue CoD macht glaube ich auch dass es ein gutes Spiel werden kann. Nur Infinty Ward kannst vergessen, die produzieren nur Mist.


----------



## DarthPanda (7. Februar 2015)

Infinity Ward würd ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass Sie nur Mist machen.

Mein lieblings CoD ist und bleibt MW1 bzw. CoD4, welches eben von IW gemacht wurde.
Black Ops hingegen hat mir noch nie gefallen aber das ist ja nunmal jeder seiner eigenen Meinung selber Schmied 

die letzten CoD-Teile aber kannste so ziemlich alle in die Tonne werfen,  da springt bei mir eben nicht der Funke rüber.


----------



## Chrissi9111 (7. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ahja
> ich liebe ja solche Aussagen von Typen die so tun als hätten die es schon durchgespielt



Da brauch man nichts durchspielen das spiel wird sowieso wieder schlecht!


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2015)

Abwarten. Obwohl ich mir bei COD auch nur einen kurzen Brainless Genuß vorstellen kann. Trotzdem hab ich mir im Sale Advanced Warfare geholt..... Ich konnte es eben doch nicht lassen.... Mal sehen ob ich beim neuen Ableger wenigstens hart bleiben kann.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn die Entwickler mal wieder nichts gegen das Cheaten im Multiplayer unternehmen, wird es wie fast alle seine Vorgänger zu einem Kindercheater verseuchten COD verkommen.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2015)

Der MP ist und war mir bei COD bislang immer Bockwurst. Ich spiele den SP und gut ist es. Das Kiddiegehampel geht mir auf die Nüsse. Genauso wie das Bunnyhopping bei BF, was bei BF4 immer noch Usus ist (abgesehen von Cheatern und Co.)


----------



## Amosh (7. Februar 2015)

Chrissi9111 schrieb:


> Da brauch man nichts durchspielen das spiel wird sowieso wieder schlecht!


Deine Kristallkugel möcht ich haben... Klar ist die Erwartungshaltung an ein CoD nicht groß, aber vielleicht überrascht Activision uns ja doch? Kann man nie wissen, wenn man mal ehrlich ist.


----------



## moeykaner (7. Februar 2015)

Das letzte Game, was ich gekauft habe war MW2 und seit dem ist die Reihe für mich gestorben leider.  Mit dem Wegfall von Promod war es einfach nicht mehr interessant.


----------



## QUAD4 (7. Februar 2015)

verstehe nicht warum die überhaupt immer was versprechen müssen denn scheinbar wird das game eh super verkauft. wenn man sich den preis für das alljährlich gleiche spiel ansieht muss man ernsthaft an das geistige zurechungsvermögen der käuferschicht zweifeln.
das spiel ist mir ernsthaft 20€ inkl. den ganzen dlcs wert. aber wenn die leute bereit sind sogar 60€ pro spiel zu zahlen und dann noch 15€ pro dlc, was meist insgesammt vier sind, was wiederum 60€ macht, dann muss man doch sagen das activision eine super arbeit leistet. sowohl in der propaganda als auch scheinbar in der alljährlichen leistung der games. anderes ist es nicht zu verstehen das so viele gamer immer wieder das selbe spiel kaufen und dann auch noch mit den selben bugs im multiplayer.
das selbe ist auch bei der fifa reihe zu beobachten. die leute kaufen ernsthaft immer wieder das selbe. aber naja jedem das seine.
im übrigen könnte auch die alte fdj-sekretärin aka bundesvolksverräterin merkel die alljährliche cod neujahresansprache halten. im lügen ist die doch auch profi und am ende wird auch nichts gehalten was versprochen worden ist. vieleicht sollte sie auch gleich ceo bei activision werden dann würden die auch mehr geld scheffeln


----------



## solidus246 (7. Februar 2015)

Würde man ENDLICH mal wieder einen Schritt Richtung MW1 machen (weniger Killstreaks, besseres balancing, dedizierte Server anstatt diesen verfickten Matchmaking drecksscheiß, mal einen neue Engine entwickelt, nicht wegen der Grafik her sondern der Sicherheit des Quellcodes wegen damit nicht das "neue" CoD eine Woche vorher gehackt ist) könnte man durchaus von Freude reden. Ansonsten, tut mir Leid, kann man nur von Dreck ausgehen. Die Vergangenheit zeigt es deutlichst.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (7. Februar 2015)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> verstehe nicht warum die überhaupt immer was versprechen müssen denn scheinbar wird das game eh super verkauft. wenn man sich den preis für das alljährlich gleiche spiel ansieht muss man ernsthaft an das geistige zurechungsvermögen der käuferschicht zweifeln.
> das spiel ist mir ernsthaft 20€ inkl. den ganzen dlcs wert. aber wenn die leute bereit sind sogar 60€ pro spiel zu zahlen und dann noch 15€ pro dlc, was meist insgesammt vier sind, was wiederum 60€ macht, dann muss man doch sagen das activision eine super arbeit leistet. sowohl in der propaganda als auch scheinbar in der alljährlichen leistung der games. anderes ist es nicht zu verstehen das so viele gamer immer wieder das selbe spiel kaufen und dann auch noch mit den selben bugs im multiplayer.
> das selbe ist auch bei der fifa reihe zu beobachten. die leute kaufen ernsthaft immer wieder das selbe. aber naja jedem das seine.
> im übrigen könnte auch die alte fdj-sekretärin aka bundesvolksverräterin merkel die alljährliche cod neujahresansprache halten. im lügen ist die doch auch profi und am ende wird auch nichts gehalten was versprochen worden ist. vieleicht sollte sie auch gleich ceo bei activision werden dann würden die auch mehr geld scheffeln



Du sagst es  Das ist ja nicht nur bei Games so sondern sieht man z.b auch im Smarthphone Bereich so. Da gibt es soviele die Jahr für Jahr ein neues Iphone oder ein Samsung s3,4,5 kaufen obwohl sie die Hardware noch gar nicht völlig ausgereizt haben. Bim S5 war diesmal die Käuferschicht etwas schlauer hat Samsung nen derben Verlust beschert aber das S6 ist ja schon in den Startlöchern ^^ 
Aber im Grunde machen die Publisher doch nichts falsch daran, immer und immer wieder das gleiche Spiel zu verkaufen die nur aufgehübscht werden und ein leicht anderes Setting vorweißen. Der Spieler beschwert sich am Ende nur um im nächsten Jahr wieder das gleiche zu kaufen und sich wieder zu beschweren. Ein endloser Kreislauf 
Bei der Fifa Reihe hatte ich das so 1997 rum auch paar Jahre gemacht, habe es dann aber geschafft nur noch alle 2-3 Jahre ein neues Fifa, NBA, NHL zu kaufen. Ist wie mit dem Rauchen, Alkohl, Drogen was auch immer. Es kann süchtig machen und es erfordert einiges an Willenskraft sich diesem zu entziehen 

Aber nochmal zum Topic.  Das beste CoD aller Zeiten, hatte Activion das nicht auch vom letzten Teil schon behauptet? Also der Titel mit Kevin Space, glaub Advaced Ware oder so hieß der. So langsam aber sicher zieht dann so ein Spruch nicht mehr  wobei wenn dort ein Keanu Reeves (John Wick) oder Denzel Washington (The Equlizer) mitspielen, vielleicht kauf ich mir nach Jahren dann doch mal wieder ein CoD


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Februar 2015)

Schon wieder Zeit für ein neues CoD? Advanced Warfare ist doch erst ein paar Monate draußen. Ehrlich gesagt erinnere ich mich da gerademal an die Ankündigung, dass Kevin Spacy in AW mit spielt.


----------



## shippy74 (7. Februar 2015)

Jedes Jahr die gleichen versprechen und wenn man dann das Game gekauft hat stellt man fest das es irgendwie doch wieder so ist wie der Vorgänger. Ich bin der meinung wenn man ein COD hat reicht das völlig aus, die SP Story kann man eh knicken, nach meiner Ansicht hat die 0 Wiederspielwert, egal bei welchem Teil. Und im MP ist auch bei jedem COD das gleiche, zumindest was man so liest. Immer Bugs , Cheater und was weiß ich alles. Das beste COD war meiner Meinung nach der Erste Teil, im SP und MW im MP, Danach war leider nicht mehr viel. 
Ich hab jetzt noch Blackops 2 wegen den Bot Spiel im Splittscreen und wüsste nicht wie mich Activison noch überzeugen könnte ein neues COD zu kaufen. Für 8 Maps und neue Waffen Skins geb ich auf jeden Fall keine 60 oder 70 Euro aus, noch nicht mal 30.
Aber anscheinend stimmt der Absatz noch,so das man es einfach nicht nötig hat mal wieder was neues zu machen. Ich glaube da kommen noch 10 Teile bis wirklich keiner mehr Interesses an der Serie hat. Der wievielte Teil ist das Überhaupt?


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn kommt COD 15 doch eh erst im Oktober/November raus. Oder kommt jetzt zukünftig alle 6 Monate ein neuer Teil ?


----------



## Odin333 (7. Februar 2015)

Call of Duty 2015 "Nicht gerade eines unserer besten Spiele", verkündet Activision.

Das wäre mal eine interessante Newsmeldung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe das ähnlich, wie manche das hier schreiben. Man sollte wieder mehr zurück zu den alten Teilen gehen.


----------



## kidou1304 (7. Februar 2015)

nur zur info für alle nichtwissenden. Jedes Jahr soll ein CoD kommen, da es jetzt 3 Studios sind die jeweils eine Serie davon machen(BO; Ghosts; AW/MW). Jedes studio hat so ca. 2-3 Jahre Zeit. Das dabei nichts neues bei rumkommt bzw keine signifikanten Änderungen sollte klar sein. Und von wegen eines unserer besten Spiele..ja seit wann sagen sie das schon? Hab aufgehört die Jahre zu zählen


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2015)

Das ist allzeit bekannt. Aber 3 Jahre sind für eine grundlegende Neuentwicklung nichts. Wenn bräuchte man die doppelte Zeit. Das Problem ist es fehlt sowohl die Zeit wie auch der Wille einer solchen Umsetzung.


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist allzeit bekannt. Aber 3 Jahre sind für eine grundlegende Neuentwicklung nichts. Wenn bräuchte man die doppelte Zeit. Das Problem ist es fehlt sowohl die Zeit wie auch der Wille einer solchen Umsetzung.



nicht unbedingt, das kommt darauf an was man alles selbst machen muss, wenn man z.B. die Spielengine nur anpassen und nicht komplett neu schreiben muss, dann kann man schonmal eine Menge Zeit einsparen und ich bin kann schon vorstellen das es auf der Frostbite bassieren wird


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Ich rede ja nicht von den Updates. Ich rede davon, wenn man bei COD auf einem weißen Blatt Papier neu anfangen würde. Was eigentlich notwendig wäre.


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht von den Updates. Ich rede davon, wenn man bei COD auf einem weißen Blatt Papier neu anfangen würde. Was eigentlich notwendig wäre.



ach huch, ich dachte das wäre der Thread zu Mass Effect oO


----------



## svd (8. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt, das kommt darauf an was man alles selbst machen muss, wenn man z.B. die Spielengine nur anpassen und nicht komplett neu schreiben muss, dann kann man schonmal eine Menge Zeit einsparen und ich bin kann schon vorstellen das es auf der Frostbite bassieren wird



Hat nicht EA den festen Griff um die FB Engine und wollten diese keinem anderen Publisher zur Verfügung stellen? (edit: Ach so, na dann...  )

Ich wäre ja noch immer dafür, die CryEngine 3 zu verwenden, wo sie grad relativ günstig ist.

Aber Treyarch... zuletzt müssen die wohl bei "Die by the Sword" innovativ gewesen sein...
Was erwarte ich beim neuen Treyarch CoD... hmm... auf alle Fälle gesichtslose Typen, die vor meiner Nase verbrannt und/oder erschossen und/oder abgestochen werden.
Was bei mir, so wäre es vorgesehen, eigentlich einen Schrei in Zeitlupe und einen unstillbaren Rachedurst auslösen sollte, mich aber in eher so einen Zustand versetzt.


----------



## Angie2012 (8. Februar 2015)

"Eines unserer bislang besten Spiele", verspricht Activision "

An das Spiel wird noch gearbeitet ! 
Das Endergebniss ist noch nicht erreicht und die Sagen schon bei der Entwicklungsphase ( Ca 50 % ) das es eines der Besten CODs wird.

Solch ein Hochnässiger Selbstlob. 

Hat damals   Treyarch auch gesagt als sie World at War gemacht haben . Das war ja unter anderem ihr erstes COD , "  Wir wollen das intensivste und BESTE  2 WeltkriegsSpiel aller zeiten machen "

PFFFFF.   ,,,, alles Spinner  !     Treyarch hat ja damals nur die Engine von COD 4 gesponnsert
 BZW , in den Arsch geblassen gekommen ,  als erlaubnis damit ein eigens COD zu machen damit Activison sich doppelt so blöd verdiennt.

Treyarch wurde bloß  bekannt weil Activison ein 2 Studio für ein weiteres Cod gesucht hat, weil die Entwiklungszeit sonst zu lange Pro COD gewesen wäre.
Deshalb kommt ja auch   jedes Jahr solch ein Quatsch auf dem Markt.

Ohne dieses Engine wäre Treyarch ganz, ganz unten gewesen , und ohne Cod Lizenz von Activison wäre Treyarch nie bekannt geworden.

Und vor allen ist ja Activision nur der Publisher  ,.  nicht der Entwickler !
Wie will ein Publischer den wissen ob das Spiel das beste der Serie wird   wenn es nicht mal offiziel angekündigt ist bzw noch in der Entwicklung ist .

Kurz und knapp;    Dieses Äußerung von Activision ist Werbung um die ganzen Kunden  , die es sich mit Advancded Warfare vergrauelt haben,  zu gewinnen und zu locken.

Um den Kunden für sich zu gewinnen und um ihn das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen setzt man die  Perfidesten Tricks ein !

Das ist Markt-Strategie ,    Fies , Verlogen , und Frech !

Gerade das Was man so herrlich schön aufgeschwatzt bekommt ,  mit  1000   PPO"s  und  0 Kontras,  genau da ist immer ein Haken dahinter. 

Alles schauspielerei und dieses sich,    selbst  Loben und  sich schön gequtasche.

Und vor allen " Activision Verspricht "   Verspricht ein gutes COD ......
Dieses   "  Versprechen "  .....       dieses Wort steht schon für Abzocke und hundsmiserable Qualität und Null Kundeserivce.!!!


----------



## Orzhov (8. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn kommt COD 15 doch eh erst im Oktober/November raus. Oder kommt jetzt zukünftig alle 6 Monate ein neuer Teil ?



Die Idee ist doch gar nicht mal so abwegig. Erst wird der Singleplayer ins Sommerloch geschmissen und wenn der Markt zum Weihnachtsgeschäft wieder mit neuen Titeln kommt der Multiplayermodus raus.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

Wecke bitte keine schlafenden Hunde.


----------



## ninja85 (8. Februar 2015)

und jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier....
bla bla bla,blabla bestes spiel blabla  blablabla noch besser blablabla kaufen 2015 blablablabla 
vor allem bei dem entwicklungsstand, die Story steht schon  xD


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (8. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Hat nicht EA den festen Griff um die FB Engine und wollten diese keinem anderen Publisher zur Verfügung stellen? (edit: Ach so, na dann...  )
> 
> Ich wäre ja noch immer dafür, die CryEngine 3 zu verwenden, wo sie grad relativ günstig ist.



Sie mag zwar günstig sein und man kann mit ihr tolle Spiele machen aber sie erfordert deutlich mehr Einarbeitungszeit. Viele Entwickler empfinden das Arbeiten mit der Frostbite-Engine viel angenehmer da mit ihr vieles unglaublich einfach wäre und auch die Unreal-Engine ist da weitaus komplexer. Inwieweit das nun stimmt, wissen halt nur die Entwickler.
Im Grunde egal da die Frostbite Engine (soweit ich weiß) ja nur für Entwicklerstudios von EA verfügbar ist und sie momentan auch nicht vorhaben sie zu verkaufen.

Achja, ich musste eben auf Twitter lesen das Glen Schofield (Chef-Entwickler) entäuscht ist, bei den diesjährigen D.I.C.E. Awards keinen Preisd mit Advanced Warware gewonnen zu haben und ihm das wirklich weh tun würde. Das Spiel bekam zwar paar nominierungen aber groß beachtet hat man es dann nicht mehr.
Die glauben also selber an die Sprüche wie "Das ist unser bestes bisheriges Spiel". Wird Zeit das sie mal die Spiele selber mal Jahr für Jahr spielen und endlich merken das auch der beste Drops, irgendwann mal gelutscht ist.


----------



## Tomme9020 (8. Februar 2015)

bla bla blubb und blubb lubb bla.. wie jedes jahr das beste COD  lol

diesmal können sie mich auch mal an meiner "besten" Seite grüssen


----------



## Batze (8. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum ihr euch alle so aufregt.
Sollen sie denn schreiben, hey ihr da draußen, wir basteln gerade am schlimmsten Spiel aller Zeiten.
Das was EA da macht nennt sich Public Relation. Schon mal was von gehört? Die meisten anscheinend wohl noch nicht.

Ob man auf CoD steht oder nicht, gekauft werden die Games aber. 
Die meisten hier wollen sich doch nur nicht Outen, man könnte ja aus der beliebtheits Masse rausfallen und nicht mehr In sein.
Denn komisch ist es doch wohl, es ist eines der meistverkauften Titel, aber alle sind am meckern, keiner kauft es. Sehr komisch.

Und wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist, die meisten Studios wären doch Froh auch nur ein mal so etwas wie CoD auf den Markt schmeißen zu dürfen. Dann hätten sie nämlich ausgesorgt.
Will damit sagen, wo sind sie denn, die ach so anderen überragenden Shooter?
Nirgendwo, es ist nichts in Sicht. Denn wenn da etwas wäre, dann hätte man da schon lange von Millionen Verkäufe gehört, weil ja alle Mecker Tussys da zuschlagen würden
Ist aber nichts da. Und kommt mir hier nicht mit diesem Kiddi Müll BF. Das ist noch schrecklicher was aus dieser Serie geworden ist.

CoD verdient bestimmt keinen Inovations Preis, aber für ein paar Stunden SP Unterhaltung ist es allemal gut. MP ist in heutigen Shooter Titeln eh fürn Popo.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Februar 2015)

Angie2012 schrieb:


> Hat damals   Treyarch auch gesagt als sie World at War gemacht haben . *Das war ja unter anderem ihr erstes COD* , "  Wir wollen das intensivste und BESTE  2 WeltkriegsSpiel aller zeiten machen "



falsch, WaW war ihr drittes CoD. Sie machten vorher Call of Duty 2: Big Red One und Call of Duty 3 (beide Konsolen-exclusiv gewesen)


----------



## Iniquitous0 (8. Februar 2015)

CoD, Battlefield, Fifa: Der Beweiß, dass Innovation für den Mainstream nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Februar 2015)

omg ich glaube ich muss das allererste COD mal wieder ausbuddeln und spielen. Irgendwie mag ich diese ganz alten allerersten COD am liebsten. Hmm zur News kann ich nur sagen. Hat das Activision nicht schon beim letzten COD AW versprochen, besser, schneller, größer Kevin Spacey usw.??? 

Einfach nur Marketing Geblubber und die Kiddies die so doof sind und jeden Scheiss kaufen. Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu alt ich mag keine Lets Plays, keine Neuauflagen von Spielen und auch kein Marketing Bla Bla wo jedes Jahr der Selbe Mist verzapft wird. 

Ich fand Computerspiele irgendwie cooler als es noch so eine nerdige Randerscheinung war und dich jeder in der Schule als Computerfreak bezeichnet hat, nur weil du gerne Amiga gespielt hast. Hach ja nicht so wie der Scheiss Mainstream wie heute... Wo jedes Kind nicht mal mehr die Rechtschreibung beherrscht, aber COD und Battlefield zockt....


----------



## PCamateur (8. Februar 2015)

Verstehe die Aufregung nicht. sollen sie doch sagen, was sie wollen. 

Btw. Ich hab die meisten COD ab MW1 durchgespielt im SP. Geht ja zugegebenermaßen relativ schnell. Aber die 6h-SP-Kampagne wurde ich immer gut unterhalten. COD ist halt auch kein Spiel, wo man sich große Freiheit, Entscheidungen, etc. erwartet. Wenn man aber weiß, dass es so ist und mit der Erwartungshaltung, nämlich "6 Stunden ballern bis der Arzt kommt, mit einer verdammt guten Inszenierung", dann ist das ja auch ok. Ist ja allseits bekannt, was COD biete. MP spiele ich sowieso nicht, aber die SP Kampagne fand ich unterhaltsam. 

Dass es im Prinzip immer das gleiche Spiel ist, weiß man ja. Das ist aber bei FIFA und anderen Serien auch so und trotzdem werde ich auch von solchen Spielen immer wieder gut unterhalten. Wenn ich tiefergehende Unterhaltung suche, dann kenn ich dafür andere Spiele. COD passt halt für das hirnlose Ballern zwischendurch. Und genau für das ists gut und wie gesagt nett inszeniert. 

Wer damit nix anfangen kann, soll es halt nicht kaufen, ist ja auch ok.


----------



## man1ac (8. Februar 2015)

CALL OF DUTY 2015
"Eines unserer bislang besten Spiele"


GÄÄÄNNN; welcher Teil wäre das dann, hab aufgehört zu zählen!


----------



## MichaelG (8. Februar 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> falsch, WaW war ihr drittes CoD. Sie machten vorher Call of Duty 2: Big Red One und Call of Duty 3 (beide Konsolen-exclusiv gewesen)



Und der SP von World at War war noch wirklich ziemlich gut. Und nicht so kurz wie seit MW1/2.


----------

